

How to build a doomed E-Commerce platform - guyht
https://tantaluslabs.com/populace/how-to-build-a-doomed-e-commerce-platform/

======
tarminian
Writer must be high, says websphere is ecommerce platform and that zencart is
better than Drupal Ubercart.

